

Ask HN: Which advert is the best for next's months Hacker Monthly? - vs2

Hi,<p>I am purchasing a full spread advert in Hacker Monthly next month and since I am a shoe string budget I have decided to do the advert myself. However this is the first advert I have ever created and was really looking for some advice I have two potential adverts created ...<p>http://www.venturesocially.com/advert_1.pdf
http://www.venturesocially.com/advert_2.pdf<p>If you could review these and tell me which one you like I would be very grateful. Also if you could tell me if either advert actual would draw you attention!<p>I have submitted items to hacker news before, but they rarely go anywhere. Please make this one popular
======
vs2
links

<http://www.venturesocially.com/advert_1.pdf>

<http://www.venturesocially.com/advert_2.pdf>

~~~
there
the first one looks like it was custom done for the ad, so it looks more
attractive in my eye. the second one looks like it's using a stock-art image
that has nothing to do with the text, so it looks cheap.

~~~
vs2
do you like the wording? would you notice this ad?

